

Crowd-sourcing a JavaScript Web App Book - maccman
http://alexmaccaw.co.uk/posts/2010/10/26/crowdsourcing_book.html

======
paulbjensen
Are there any specific JS tools in mind? node.js, Express, js_model, backbone?

~~~
paulbjensen
Sorry, didn't read blog post before.

